# Leave it alone-don't recreate history



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

For those of you that may be planning a cruise in the future, a Australian billionaire with more money than brains (it seems) is going to recreate 
Titanic in all it's majestic splendor and offer cruises on it in 2016. Not sure if the maiden voyage will retrace the iceberg infested route of it's
predecessor, but TITANIC II as it will be christened, is being built in China. 
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/billionaire-plans-build-titanic-replica-205437754.html

One radical departure from the first one is that no-one is calling it unsinkable and there should be enough lifeboats provided under current maritime laws.
With the recent events on cruise ships, passengers who are foolhardy enough to get on this Nemesis, should be prepared for any eventuality.:biggrin:


----------



## CadMan (Apr 16, 2010)

I couldn't disagree more. As a fan of the story of the Titanic since I was a kid, I would love the opportunity to sail on a faithful recreation of the ship. Based on the news releases I've seen it does look like they are planning to do it correctly and have the right people involved in the project. I read that it is intended that no phones, etc. will be allowed and passengers will be dressed in 1912 clothes - sounds like a great experience. And based on the numbers they've published it also looks viable from an investment perspective. What's not to like? Should he build yet another Carnival cruise ship?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> For those of you that may be planning a cruise in the future, a Australian billionaire with more money than brains (it seems) is going to recreate
> Titanic in all it's majestic splendor and offer cruises on it in 2016. Not sure if the maiden voyage will retrace the iceberg infested route of it's
> predecessor, but TITANIC II as it will be christened, is being built in China.
> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/video/billionaire-plans-build-titanic-replica-205437754.html
> ...


 ... Billionaires and their expensive toys :rolleyes2: 

Just make sure no capitano-Schxxtino runs this one and it can be said with some certainty that it will be unsinkable ... of course, provided this project stays afloat in the first place ... :biggrin:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Being concerned about this is pure superstition...


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

CadMan said:


> sounds like a great experience. ?


Depends if you are upper or lower class customer, if the latter the experience may not be that enjoyable ;-)


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> Depends if you are upper or lower class customer, if the latter the experience may not be that enjoyable ;-)


Especially if it runs into an iceberg and starts to sink. Look...nostalgia is one thing, but in this day an age when even new technology is not foolproof, why
take chances on ship technology that is over 100 years old? What is the point here? To come up with a vessel for an expensive "period cruise" where first class passengers pay several thousand for a cruise and dress up in period costumes, just for bragging rights that they sailed on the Titanic, survived and enjoyed their experience?

Second of all, to be an accurate reproduction, even built in a Chinese shipyard...mind that recycled steel that gets brittle in cold Altantic waters, but what are
they going to use for propulsion..steam turbines and computerized controls? What kind of reproduction is that?
They should manufacture the same old coal bunkers and coal fired steam engines, electricity systems as on the original Titanic. 
Then during the Altantic crossing, they should stop, pretend they hit an iceberg, and recreate the panic that the original passengers had to experience it to the fullest.
Any other way, is just a sham and they should leave it alone..at the bottom of the Atlantic, where it's part of history now.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... Billionaires and their expensive toys :rolleyes2:
> 
> Just make sure no capitano-Schxxtino runs this one and it can be said with some certainty that it will be unsinkable ... of course, provided this project stays afloat in the first place ... :biggrin:


Yes, but he's already proven, he won't go down with his ship. It's the new generation of sea captains. They're just in it for the glory and the money.


----------

